# River Access points and maps



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

There have been a few posts about maps for rivers and it didn't make it to a sticky on the forum. I though I'd consolidate information and make the thread for all of Ohio instead of a particular region and hopefully get this turned into a sticky for a reference.

The links below were contributed by several people from other threads here and a few of my own:

Natural Resource NW Ohio

Natural Resource SW Ohio

ODNR River and Stream site

American Whitewater

LMR access points and waypoints

Mad River access points and waypoints

CW


----------



## cantsleep (Jul 25, 2007)

I really hope this catches on, it seems like a great resource for all of us.


----------



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)

I can tell you that www.thenaturalresource.com is working on all of Ohio's River Access points. I like how you can zoom in and change map views to get the full disclosure on access roads and how to get there.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

phisherman said:


> I can tell you that www.thenaturalresource.com is working on all of Ohio's River Access points. I like how you can zoom in and change map views to get the full disclosure on access roads and how to get there.


Thanks, I went back and checked it and just followed the public link to the state view. I added it to the original post I made. I copied the NW and SW links from another post on the site. I didn't realize they had the whole state mapped in some fashion.

Uhhh, scratch that  I just checked further and it seems that its just lakes for all of Ohio. The river access points are only for SW and NW. Do you have a link? The links I found are in the fishing section, not boating.
CW


----------



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)

The rest of the state is not up on the site yet but should be coming soon. Good float today on the Mighty Maumee with the old lady. Fall is here and we got a nice little push of water. Fish jumpin, birds flying, leaves changing, and peace and quite.


----------

